# Cafiza or puly caf?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there any difference between cafiza and puly caf cleaner for back flushing a classic? They are the same price on Amazon. Also, are the puly caf 30g descaler sachets the ones to go for when descaling? Box of 10*30g for £6.30. I have a kettle with a Brita filter so plan to use that (without boiling), but we live in a pretty hard water area.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What machine do you have Neil?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry - just bought a classic from the sale forum....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

cafiza = pulycaf = cafiza = pulycaf...... Same active ingredients. (Bravilor stuff is the same)


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks. What about descaler?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Is there any difference between cafiza and puly caf cleaner for back flushing a classic? They are the same price on Amazon. Also, are the puly caf 30g descaler sachets the ones to go for when descaling? Box of 10*30g for £6.30. I have a kettle with a Brita filter so plan to use that (without boiling), but we live in a pretty hard water area.


Hi gingerneil

I use Cafiza, but only because it was what was available from the supplier when I bought my espresso machine a bit over 2 years ago. The 566g pot isn't quite half used after and I backflush at least once a month, often more due to a change of beans. I've recently seen a 900g pot for just under £10.

With regard to descaling, the box of 10*30g for £6.30 you quote seems extremely expensive for what is likely to only contain citric acid. I got a 500g (it might even be 1kg) pot of Citric Acid from Bella Barista, admittedly in 2012, for £7.49 + 20% VAT. So little is used each time that it'll outlast me! I live in a soft water area so only descale every 12-18 months just in case and if you are going to use bottled water the pot is likely to last a very long time for you as well.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed reply. The cleaner from Amazon is £10 for 900g, so I'll go with that and look further afield for some descaler.

Lots to learn, but living it! I'm sat in Costa now with the kids, and honestly embarrassed by what they've just served as cappuccino!

Do you use citric acid liquid, or powder/crystals?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

There is much debate around using citric acid in a classic as it has an aluminium boiler, some people prefer to use Tartaric acid. Personally I would say that citric acid is fine as long as you only ever use a WEAK solution and don't leave it in the boiler for more than 20mins.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Either look easy to get a hold off, so if tartaric acid is advised I'll go for that... Lots of choice on Amazon.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. The cleaner from Amazon is £10 for 900g, so I'll go with that and look further afield for some descaler.
> 
> Lots to learn, but living it! I'm sat in Costa now with the kids, and honestly embarrassed by what they've just served as cappuccino!
> 
> Do you use citric acid liquid, or powder/crystals?


I'd recommend buying the powder and using your own water rather than paying someone else for theirs


----------

